# Baby gone off milk



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there,

My twins are recovering from a bout of Gastro, one baby was  in hospital for 2 days on an IV drip.  She was taken off milk and given Ribena to drink for this period. That was 2 weeks ago, and she will not take milk now without a fight!!  Ive been putting a drop of Ribena in it, to encourage her!!  Shes ten months,, and is taking about 300 mls of milk a day now, and thats mostly because I mix it into her food.

I put cheese in her food and, custard and youghurts to help . Shes on a dairy free diet, and takes Peptijunior milk,as shes has an allergy to cows milk protein.

Should I try her on Soya milk instead, or have you any advice?  She has gone oof the taste of Peptijunior now.

I notice that Ribena isnt recommended for under 3s...is this because of sugar, or additivies, and will it harm her.

Many thanks

Shellyjxxxxx


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

I am abit confused, are u using lactose free yogurt cheese and custard? its quite common to go off milk after a gastro bug especially if u have had sweet ribena instead! u sure it wasnt blackcurrent diorolyte? its the sugar content really that is not advised but when they are ill its more important they are hydrated. u are doing all the right things just keep going!


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Many thanks for the reply.  Yes , I am using lactose free custard, cheese etc, and it wasnt diorolyte, def Ribena, she was given....she kept vommiting the diorolyte up.

Will the lactose free stuff still have a high calcium content in it?

Am weaning off the Ribena...gradually.

Many thanks, Shellyjxxx


----------

